# Classic Cars Pre 1953 post them here



## Doc

1936 Packard 120 Convertible.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Classics . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Couple more . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> An internet picture of my first car. 1957 Pontiac Chieftain pink and white.



Reminds me of my first car.

1952 Olds Super 88 sedan. Mine was dark green with the white top.

Internet picture:


----------



## Doc

1949 Buick Super Sedanette 56S


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More classics . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Earliest car I remember of Mom and Dads.

Maroon 1949 Ford Country Squire.  I think I remember Dad saying he had a Model A before this but I don’t remember it.  

I remember taking trips to the drive in movies in the station wagon. Cooler of soft drinks and Mom popped a grocery bag of popcorn. There was a playground in front of the screen where we played during intermission.  

(Internet picture)


----------



## Doc

1929 Duesenberg model J


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> 1929 Duesenberg model J


I agree. Saw one at the Duluth Minnesota motorhead madness car show.


----------



## Doc

1938 Phantom Corsair

Rust Heinz designed and planned to put the Phantom Corsair, which cost approximately $24,000 to produce in 1938 (equivalent to about $370,000 in 2010), into limited production at an estimated selling price of $12,500. Unfortunately Heinze died before it could go into production. So there was only one built, that is setting in a Museum in Reno.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> 1938 Phantom Corsair
> 
> Rust Heinz designed and planned to put the Phantom Corsair, which cost approximately $24,000 to produce in 1938 (equivalent to about $370,000 in 2010), into limited production at an estimated selling price of $12,500. Unfortunately Heinze died before it could go into production. So there was only one built, that is setting in a Museum in Reno.



Makes my back hurt just thinking of trying to bend over to get in that thing!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Woman uncovers amazing exotic car collection in grandmother's garage
By Gary Gastelu	| Fox News

http://www.foxnews.com/auto/2018/08...ic-car-collection-in-grandmothers-garage.html

The next time your grandmother asks you to help her clean the house, do it!

A woman recently recounted on Reddit the reunion she had with a collection of exotic cars stored in her grandmother’s cluttered garage.

She said she felt like an archaeologist as she took the cover off a white 1981 Lamborghini Countach that was parked between a Ferrari 308 and MG T, but didn’t reveal where they were located.

The cars had been purchased by her late grandfather for an exotic car rental business that he ran for a while, before rising insurance costs forced him to close it.

He kept the cars, but didn’t take very good care of them. She said he left them outside and in a series of leaky garages, and that they’ve been in this one for over 15 years.

CLICK HERE FOR MORE PHOTOS OF THE AMAZING FIND
https://m.imgur.com/a/9CDzRWM

None of them run, and they are definitely worse for wear inside and out, although their bodies are in good condition.

She said grandma is looking to get rid of them soon, but that they’re not officially for sale yet. Fully restored, they could be worth well over $500,000.

At the moment, both women are staying anonymous and aren’t interested in doing any more publicity beyond the Reddit post.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow. What a find.


----------



## pirate_girl

Towing an old Merc? on the flatbed.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Towing an old Merc? on the flatbed.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105515



Looks like it’s in good condition!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Looks like it’s in good condition!



I don't know what was wrong with it.
They had it in the shop for a while.


----------



## Doc

Packard Custom 8 Sport Phaeton


----------



## Pontoon Princess

started to check out other parts of the forums, after digging myself out of a snow drift over on the snow cat forum, got to say, there is a life outside of snow cats

yup, I got a few antique cars, bought my first one when I was 12 and still have it. many times the history/story is worth more then the car, 

this is my 1915 Stutz Bearcat, I restored it about 20 years ago, wow, does time fly...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

my 1914 locomobile


----------



## jillcrate

Wow look at all the beautiful cars!!

Thank you Doc!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

pair of 1926 Lincoln 7 passenger tourings


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1925 White Motor Company, model 15-45, 4 cylinder, 4 speed, 11 passenger


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1936 White Motor Company, model 706, 6 cylinder, 4 speed, 14 passenger, I restored the White  about 12 years ago


----------



## Pontoon Princess

my next touring bus project, 1935 Ford, 14 passenger, flathead V-8, 4 speed,


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess

stanley steamer mountain wagon


----------



## Rudi

Pontoon Princess said:


> my 1914 locomobile
> 
> View attachment 131760


What kind of land yacht is that?


----------



## Melensdad

*MODERATOR NOTE:  *This is a car sub-forum. We are expected to be civil in this forum, let's please return to discussing cars and not insulting each other. Warning have been issued to specific member(s).  We'd appreciate a return to actual car discussion rather than yelling at each other.


----------



## Doc

1930 Cord L-29 Sport Phaeton


----------



## jillcrate

I love the pics everyone,they are goregous!!

Muchos Gracious!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Doc

1930 Duesenberg Model J 'Sweep Panel' Dual-Cowl Phaeton


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1923 White, model 50, 25 passenger, 1 of 2 purchased by Yellowstone park transportation company, yes both side exist and nearing complete ground up restoration,


----------



## Melensdad

Pontoon Princess said:


> 1923 White, model 50, 25 passenger, 1 of 2 purchased by Yellowstone park transportation company, yes both side exist and nearing complete ground up restoration,
> 
> View attachment 132639


Can you get us updated photos of the restorations?


----------



## jillcrate

Thank you all for the nice pics


----------



## Doc

1939 Lincoln Zephyr Custom Sedan Delivery


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1928 STuTZ speedster


----------



## Doc

1948 Tucker 48   Have you ever seen a Tucker in real life?   I haven't.


----------



## Doc

1937 Chevrolet Master Cabriolet by Duval


----------



## FrancSevin

1939 Ford Deluxe​I owned one of these in 1963.  I was fifteen.  Did a complete restoration from two models, a Deluxe coupe and a four door sedan.  Both owned by my maternal grandfather.  It took me two years.  Flathead V/8 with 3 spds on the floor. Dual point ignition and the front windscreen cranked open.  Paint, body interior, everything was perfect.

At 17, I came home one day and it was gone.  Dad needed the money, I think for my College tuition, had sold it.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1934 Ford, Model 40, V-8 Spd, roadster


----------



## Doc

Sometimes a classic car can be a truck.   

1937 Studebaker truck


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Duesenberg, 1927 model X


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1914 Stanley steamer, mountain wagon...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1916 PIERCE ARROW, model 48, 6 cylinder, t head, 4 speed, 7 passenger touring


----------



## FrancSevin

Sorry, I got interrupted.
That is actually me in my first car.  Circa 19252. Like most of my cars,  I drove that baby until the wheels fell off.  Well, not exactly.  I drove it until I was too big for it.  Handed it to my younger brother.  It was in the family for five boys for over 14 years. They do not build them like that any more.  I would lay odds it is hanging from a Cracker Barrel ceiling somewhere. As my wife and I  frequent them in our travels, I may one day find it.

Of all my early cars, the  '65 Plymouth convertible was my favorite.  Standard 318 V/8 Sport Fury, it was the one my fiancé' insisted on over the '65 Bonneville I wanted.  Like her, it was the best choice, in cars, I ever made.  Over 100K put on it with no major repairs. I fell for the 69 Chrysler Custom Newport.  Likely the worst car, mechanically, I ever owned.  But a real beauty and quite a highway cruiser.

The Plymouth was our honeymoon car.  We left the church for a Tennessee camping honeymoon.  Somehow she navigated us to Canada and Niagara falls.  Stunning place in early May.  Good place to be with a stunningly beautiful bride.  But I digress.

Here's the car








True be told this is a stock photo.  I have one of he actual car somewhere with my young wife on the hood and from our wedding.

I've been a Chrysler fan ever since.


----------



## Doc

*This is a thread for pics of classic cars.  I moved the debate to this thread:





						Car Discussion / Debate
					

In my sophomore year in college I went to Florida for spring break with plans to look around for a car to drive home.  Driving from my families condo to the bars in a rental I saw a 1968 Chrysler New Yorker, 2 door, white with a black top, mint condition. Bought it for $900 and drove it back to...




					www.forumsforums.com
				



Please keep your debate out of this thread.   *

1934 Packard 1101 Convertible Sedan by Gläser


----------



## Doc

1938 Buick Special Sedan


----------



## Doc

1930 Cadillac V-16 Landaulet by Van den Plas


----------



## Doc

1933 LaSalle Rumble seat Convertible Coupe


----------



## Doc

1930 Stutz Model MB Versailles by Weymann


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> *This is a thread for pics of classic cars.  I moved the debate to this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car Discussion / Debate
> 
> 
> In my sophomore year in college I went to Florida for spring break with plans to look around for a car to drive home.  Driving from my families condo to the bars in a rental I saw a 1968 Chrysler New Yorker, 2 door, white with a black top, mint condition. Bought it for $900 and drove it back to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forumsforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep your debate out of this thread.   *
> 
> 1934 Packard 1101 Convertible Sedan by Gläser


Thanks Doc.!!!


----------



## Doc

1949 Mercury Custom. with unique trailer.  wow.


----------



## Doc

1938 Lincoln Model K V-12 Touring Coupe by Judkins


----------



## Doc

We have a classic muscle car thread here:  https://www.forumsforums.com/threads/classic-muscle-cars.88002/

Note:  If you click on 'insert' after you have uploaded your image you will have the option to make it full size so no click needed to see the full size pic.


----------



## Doc

1937 Packard 12 Model 1507 Coupe Roadster


----------



## Doc

1929 duPont Model G Roadster by Waterhouse


----------



## Doc

1930 Ruxton Sedan


----------



## 230 Pilot

1930 Auburn. It was a freind of mine’s grandmother’s, we took it to the Auburn Cord Duesenberg convention, which was a phenomenal show.


----------



## 230 Pilot




----------



## Pontoon Princess

1908 Oldsmobile, palace touring, 40 hp, T-head, 3 speed, 5 passenger,


----------



## Doc

1931 Cadillac 452 V-16 Drophead Convertible Victoria by Lancefield


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1921 Mercer series 5, race about


----------



## Doc

1935 Mercedes-Benz 500K Cabriolet A by Sindelfingen


----------



## Doc

1934 Ford V-8 Sedan Delivery


----------



## jillcrate

Thank you my friend


----------



## Doc

1930 Cord L-29 Convertible Phaeton


----------



## jillcrate

Wow 1930???

I would love seeing her in person!!


----------



## Doc

1921 Heine-Velox V-12 Limousine


----------



## Doc

1953 Morgan Plus 4 Drophead Coupe


----------



## Doc

1936 Ford V-8 Deluxe Three-Window Coupe


----------



## Doc

1937 Packard 120 Convertible Coupe


----------



## Doc

1920 Stutz Bearcat Series-H


----------



## Doc

1952 Chrysler d'Elegance concept


----------



## Doc

1936 Auburn Boattail Speedster . . . Stylin', pure stylin'


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1927 STuTZ Blackhawk 2 passenger speedster, straight 8 with 3 speed transmission.


----------



## Doc

Star designer Karl Lagerfeld. One of the most acclaimed fashion designers in the world.(1933-2019)
 “I love old Duesenbergs,” he replied. “There is nothing more beautiful than a Duesenberg.”

The Duesenberg was considered the most luxurious car in the world, hand-crafted and custom-made, heeded as the epitome of flamboyance and elegance. Their clientele included the great, the near-great, the famous, and the infamous. For almost 10 years, Duesenbergs were acknowledged as the ultimate in quality and value, inspiring the expression "it's a duesy." However, this symbol of opulence suffered during the hard times of the Great Depression, and Duesenberg was forced to close its doors forever on this day in 1937.

The Duesenberg was one of the most popular luxury cars as well as a status symbol in the United States and Europe, and was driven by the nobility, the rich and the famous, including Al Capone, Greta Garbo, Howard Hughes, Mae West, Clark Gable, Bill "Bojangles'' Robinson, William Randolph Hearst and the Duke of Windsor.


----------



## jillcrate

Very nice Doc,thank ya buddy!!


----------



## Doc

1929 Auburn Cabin Speedster


----------



## Doc

A superbly preserved supercharged 1933 K1.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1903 Oldsmobile, by ransom e olds, 1 cylinder, chain drive, tilter steering, oh, my merry Oldsmobile...


----------



## 230 Pilot

Doc said:


> 1929 Auburn Cabin Speedster
> 
> View attachment 136097


I think this picture is of that car during recreation


----------



## 230 Pilot

A few more oldies....


----------



## m1west

Here are a couple of my vehicles that are old enough to be classics, but are in service and run hard.
first one is a 1964 Chevy C-60 hauler. The body is mounted on a late 90's hauler chassis and titled 64.
Big Chevy 454, dual plane, Edelbrock carb and headers with a turbo 400. It drives like a Cadillac fully loaded 75 down the freeway.
I plan to paint it one of these days a dark silver grey.
Lots of power even in the mountains
Down side is 8-10 mpg on premium.

The second is a 1974 Dodge camper special with 1-ton running gear, lockers , 35" Baja claws, with 8k winch
I put the motor in at the end of 2019 when the cam went flat on the original 360, taking the rest of the motor with it.
I used a 5.9 magnum, 218 degree @ .050 roller cam  with 110 lobe centers installed on 108 degree centerline.
Edelbrock airgap intake with 1" spacer, mechanical 600 Quick fuel carb., 8 quart pan and headers. I followed a Hotrod magazine build that made 385 hp and 435 ft. pounds of torque all under 5000rpm. Premium is required and gets around 12 hwy and 8 in the city and in the mountains or towing.
4 speed with divorced NP 205
I plan to remove the Crome strip and spray the whole thing in black bedliner.


----------



## Doc

1931 Chrysler Imperial Eight CG Dual Cowl Phaeton by Le Baron


----------



## Doc

Custom 1940 Cadillac


----------



## Doc

1933 Duesenberg


----------



## Doc

1929 Essex Challenger Speedabout Boattail by Biddle & Smart


----------



## Doc

1936 BMW 326 Cabriolet


----------



## Doc

1933 Packard Super Eight


----------



## Doc

A thrilling 1935 MG NB Airline Coupe, in spectacular red. (Norwegian MG Drivers Club)


----------



## Doc

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!!

1930 Duesenberg Model J Convertible Sedan by Murphy in the Auburn Cord Duesenberg Automobile Museum in Auburn, Indiana.


----------



## jillcrate

Some nice pics everyone,thank you!!!!!


----------



## Doc

1952 Jaguar C Type     Sweet!!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1928 STuTZ speedster, straight 8 overhead cam, 145 HP,  top speed 125 mph plus, STuTZ race these cars at Le Mans


----------



## Melensdad

Not sure which year this is, but it is the first *Dodge Ram truck*


----------



## Doc

What a beautiful pair.
1949 Pontiac pulling a Spartan Trailer.


----------



## waybomb

Doc said:


> What a beautiful pair.
> 1949 Pontiac pulling a Spartan Trailer.
> 
> View attachment 142366


Now THAT's Ballin'
I'd love to own that.


----------



## FrancSevin

Comments: 3









My first car was a 1939 ford Coupe.  But in truth this was my first.

At the ripe age f 13 my friend Greg and I bought on in 1960, a total disaster.  Top gone but the frame, upholstery rotten because it sat outside for years.
Engine ran, sorta.
Bought for $50  we got started on all the wrong things first, like upholstery.  My quasi cousin Burr,  ad a shop that did tops and seats. He taught me everything but didn't tell mom. Within a year it was road worthy. Again, sorta.  But back then, safety inspections were not required.  However, being 16 with a driver's license was.  So the cops pulled us over and somehow that got to mom and dad. 

Mom made me sell my share, IE $25  so my buddy got a deal. An a year later, he drove it to school

Add some rust to the quarter panels, rockers, and over the headlights and it looked a lot like this one.


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> Comments: 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first car was a 1939 ford Coupe.  But in truth this was my first.
> 
> At the ripe age f 13 my friend Greg and I bought on in 1960, a total disaster.  Top gone but the frame, upholstery rotten because it sat outside for years.
> Engine ran, sorta.
> Bought for $50  we got started on all the wrong things first, like upholstery.  My quasi cousin Burr,  ad a shop that did tops and seats. He taught me everything but didn't tell mom. Within a year it was road worthy. Again, sorta.  But back then, safety inspections were not required.  However, being 16 with a driver's license was.  So the cops pulled us over and somehow that got to mom and dad.
> 
> Mom made me sell my share, IE $25  so my buddy got a deal. An a year later, he drove it to school
> 
> Add some rust to the quarter panels, rockers, and over the headlights and it looked a lot like this one.


Aniy idea how much those cars weighted?   They were built like a tank.


----------



## Junkman

About $300 at the current steel prices!


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Aniy idea how much those cars weighted?   They were built like a tank.


The 1950's Ford Ragtopn with three on a tree tranny weighed about 3200 Lbs

My 1956 Pontiac Star-Chief with the 316 CUI V/8,,, 4BBL carb and four speed Hydromantic tranny weighed in at 3,800 lbs


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> The 1950's Ford Ragtopn with three on a tree tranny weighed about 3200 Lbs
> 
> My 1956 Pontiac Star-Chief with the 316 CUI V/8,,, 4BBL carb and four speed Hydromantic tranny weighed in at 3,800 lbs


Thanks Franc.   i would have guessed over 5k.   I never drove one that old but a neighbor had one and to knock on the hood or fender it was so solid.   Nothing like todays cars, yet they were not that heavy.   Good engineering for the times.


----------



## FrancSevin

We used to sit on the hood at the Drive in Theatres.  Yeah, those cars were solid.

My Two seat roadster Crossfire weighs in at 3,000 lbs. I too thought the old ones were heavier.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Lincoln, 1933 & 1934 KA roadsters, with V-12 engines, future projects...hot rod Lincoln


----------



## Doc

1935 Packard Coupe


----------



## Doc

1935 Auburn 851 Supercharged    SWEET!!!


----------



## Doc

1929 Ford Model A


----------



## Doc

1936 Cord 810 Cabriolet, built by the Auburn Automobile Company


----------



## Doc

They sure had some cool cars in the 30's.   
1939 Cadillac Hawk


----------



## mla2ofus

Makes me wonder if the rear end design on the early vettes was an original thought.


----------



## Doc

No year listed on this pic.   I'm guessing it's before 1953.   Anyone know for sure?


----------



## chowderman

it's here








						1929 Ford Model A Custom Woody
					

Catalog of classic cars, tips on choosing and buying a vehicle in United Kingdom. Large selection of cars for sale. Step by step instructions for buyer




					car-from-uk.com
				




hybrid/multi year custom build....


----------



## Doc

chowderman said:


> it's here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1929 Ford Model A Custom Woody
> 
> 
> Catalog of classic cars, tips on choosing and buying a vehicle in United Kingdom. Large selection of cars for sale. Step by step instructions for buyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car-from-uk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hybrid/multi year custom build....


Kewl.   Thanks Chowder!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1935 FORD, 14 passenger tour bus, only one bought by Yellowstone Park Transportation co.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

1930 Lincoln 5 passenger touring


----------



## Pontoon Princess

they are original only once, 1915 Packard, model 135, twin six ( V-12), landaulet, 7 passenger

6943 original miles


----------

